# DirecTV to DISH network installation same dish possible



## mg170 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
I currently have a DirecTV dish (Slimline) with SWM5 setup. One line coming from SWM5 to splitter and from there to individual receivers and power supply.

Can I use the same setup and attach "DISH network" receivers? Probably not quiet, but what would I need to change out or add for it to work with "DISH network" receivers?

Thank you already for your information and help.

-Marc


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

A DISH dish would be a nice start.

:coffee


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Get a DISH dish. It is the best solution. Any attempt to use the DirecTV dish would require reaiming and new switches (the SWM switches do not work for DISH). You're just creating a headache trying to use the wrong company's dish. (The same goes for converting from DISH to DirecTV.)


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

A new dish is part of the new customer free installation so it shouldn't be an issue unless there is some reason that it can't be changed out. If that is the case the Dish tech will find a suitable location for their dish and install it there.

BTW welcome.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The Dish (dish) is a 2" mount and all the installer should need to do is replace the Dish with his (dish) on the existing roof mount


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

WestDC said:


> The Dish (dish) is a 2" mount and all the installer should need to do is replace the Dish with his (dish) on the existing roof mount


Sorry wrong information the DISH mount is 1 5/8 not 2" . DISH 1000.4 or 1000.2 is a different configuration with different focal points and if you are going with a Hopper you need 2 cables to the node. *A COMPLETE REPLACEMENT!*


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He may be able to still use the coax... depending on how many receivers and what kind he has. But I think that's the only thing he could re-use.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Stewart Vernon said:


> He may be able to still use the coax... depending on how many receivers and what kind he has. But I think that's the only thing he could re-use.


He states he only has 1 line from SWM so it might be usable but he will need to add a second cable to the node.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RBA said:


> He states he only has 1 line from SWM so it might be usable but he will need to add a second cable to the node.


Since we don't know what receivers he is installing... he could be talking about installing a single ViP receiver, in which case he would only need the one cable.

But, likely you are correct, and he is going to install something that needs more cable too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if he will not do the installation himself, all the posts and the discussion are meaningless


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 7, 2006)

I just got Directv installed and the installer told me it was against company policy to even touch the old, unused Dish Network dish I currently have on my roof. He elected to install the Directv dish on the opposite side of the roof. Now I have 2 dishes on my roof...LOL!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Roof mounts are tricky. If the new installer touches the old mount and then your roof leaks who are you going to blame? The original installer or the last person to touch it?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... and the companies will point fingers at each other too... Dish will say "it didn't leak until DirecTV touched it" while DirecTV will say "If it had been installed correctly by Dish then we could have removed it correctly"... so better to be safe than sorry and not touch work you didn't have a hand in yourself.


----------

